# km elektronik



## Zeimean (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammmen,
ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar ob jemand weiß ob man sich bei km-elektronik im inet was bestellen kann und dann zur Filiale in der nähe senden lassen kann, geht das? würde dann nämlich die versandkosten sparen!

danke schon mal für die antworten

MfG Zeimean


P.S.: Habe keine Ahnung in welchen Bereich diesse Frage gehört


----------



## syrus700 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: km-elektronik*

Ja, das is kein problem  das geht


----------



## affenhirn (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: km-elektronik*

Kannste ruhig machen.

Hab ich gemacht und gibt keine Probleme.


----------



## Zeimean (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: km-elektronik*

meine Frage ist wie macht man das?
Muss man dann als lieferadresse eine shop angeben oder geht das nur Telefonisch?


----------



## midnight (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: km-elektronik*

Wenn du bestellst kannst du wählen, ob sie dirs schicken oder in eine Filiale liefern sollen.

so far


----------



## Ichbins (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: km-elektronik*

Du wählst die Ware aus und gehst auf bestellen >Abholung in Filiale und dann bekommst du eine Bestätigungsmail


----------



## Zeimean (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: km-elektronik*

ne das geht nicht, bei mir kommt der erste schritt mit dem warenkorb, dann der 2. schritt wo ich mich anmelden muss getan!
dann der 3. schritt Versandeinstellungen und wie möchte ich bezahlen und dann 4. schritt übersicht, ich kann da nicht auswählen!
mann bin ich zu dumm oder macht ihr das irgendwie anders?


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: km-elektronik*

Im Anhang ist die Einstellung zu sehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahab (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: km-elektronik*

Im 3. Schritt kannst du auswählen. Da steht doch dann groß und breit: "Lieferung und Zahlungsart" und darunter "Versand oder Abholung?". Da wählst du dann "Abholung in einem K&M COMPUTER Shop". Dann wählst du noch die Filiale und gut ist.  Dann kriegst du ne Rechnung angezeigt. Da steht dann auch bei Zahlungsart "Abholung in der Filiale XY" oder so. Dann bekommst du eine Antwortmail zur Bestätigung und dann weiterhin Mails, wenn deine Teile da sind.


----------



## Zeimean (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: km-elektronik*

bei mir taucht der 4. punkt nicht auf!
der wichtigste, was ist das fürnen mist warum bei mir nicht?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: km-elektronik*

Ja funzt...kannste ruhig machen, hab hier ein ehemaligen Mitarbeiter neben mir der sagt das es geht.


----------



## Zeimean (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: km-elektronik*

jaja das weiß ich auch, aber bei mir erscheint der 4. punkt also abholung in filiale nicht.
Muss da vllt. ein mindest bestellwert vorliegen?


----------



## Ahab (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: km-elektronik*

Du musst unten den Haken bei den AGBs setzen.


----------



## Zeimean (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: km-elektronik*

ne hat sich doch nicht erübrigt auf der 3. seite setht nicht von agb und jetzt auf einmal gehts nicht mehr wollte gerde bestellen und jetzt fehlt die aus wahl wieder!!!!


EDIT:
jetzt weiß ich das problem wenn ich von geizhals auf km gehe sind die preise billiger und ich kann in die Filiale liefern lassen, ganz normal über www.km-elektronik.de sind die Preise bei bestimmten sachen fast das doppelte und man kann es in der filiale abholen, das ist echt eine schweinerei wenn das wirklich so ist!!


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Februar 2010)

Zwei Mal die gleiche Aussage nur anders formuliert muss nicht sein  Daher wurde der zweite Beitrag gelöscht.


----------



## Ichbins (16. Februar 2010)

Also doppelt so hoch kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass macht vllt 5-10€ aus aber doch nicht mehr. Mach mal ein konkretes bsp. dazu was normal Doppelt so viel kostet


----------



## Zeimean (16. Februar 2010)

einmal sielnt wings usc 22,99 der link funkst nicht so wie ich will

dann silent wings usc 120mm über geizhal 11,60€
ist für mich ca. doppelt so viel


----------



## Ichbins (16. Februar 2010)

OK das ist wirklich ungewöhnlich, wird es aber auch nur auf wenige Produkte geben


----------



## Traubibaer (24. Februar 2010)

Nein, die "doppelten" Preise gehen durch das gesamte Sortiement. Es betrifft nicht alle Artikel aber viele. Ihr müßt es nur ausprobieren. Einmal den Artikel über eine Preisvergleichsseite (z.B. Schottenland) und dann direkt über den Shop heraussuchen. 

Beispiel: WinTV-Karte HVR-2200
KM-Shop direkt 124,99 Euro
Über Schottenland 117,18 Euro

Die Preise weichen deutlich voneinander ab (so zwischen 5 - 15%), obwohl es der gleiche Artikel mit identischer Artikelnummer ist. Nur der Link zum Artikel sieht etwas anders aus. Man kann so viel Geld sparen.

Das Bestehen dieser Preispolitik wurde mir von einem K&M-Mitarbeiter so auch bestätigt. Also immer die Preise vergleichen!

Gruß
Traubi
.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2010)

"Geizhalspreise" haben aber auch andere Shops, nicht nur km


----------



## razerman666 (24. Februar 2010)

Mache ich schon Jahre lang und noch kein einziges mal Probleme gehabt. Ich kann K+M nur empfehlen.


----------



## Traubibaer (24. Februar 2010)

Mein Beitrag sollte auch nicht so verstanden werden, dass ich unzufrieden mit K&M bin. Ich bestelle da (neben anderen Shops) schon seit Jahren und war immer zufrieden. Hatte gerade eine zufrieden stellende Garantieabwicklung, wo alles gut gelaufen ist.

Das Einzige, was ich kritisieren würde wäre, dass der Mensch, der für die Garantie-/Umtauschfälle zuständig ist, nicht direkt per Telefon erreichbar ist. Das ist dann schon etwas nervig, ständig Mails hin und her zu schicken.

Aber wie gesagt, in der Summe bin ich mit K&M sehr zufrieden.

Gruß
Traubi
.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2010)

"Der Mensch" ? Glaubst Du wirklich, dass bei so einem bundesweit agierenden Laden wirklich nur EINER zuständig ist, und selbst wenn: dass der die Zeit und nerven hätte, jeden Reklamationsfall prsönlich per Anruf entgegenzunehmen? ^^


----------



## Traubibaer (26. Februar 2010)

Glauben ist eine Frage der Religion! 

Das es nur EIN Mensch ist, habe ich nicht geschrieben. Aber wir müssen hier auch keine Erbsen zählen.

Mir als Kunden ist es völlig wurscht, wieviel Reklamationsfälle der Shop hat. Es geht auch nicht darum, den Fall telefonsich aufzunehmen. Aber wenn ich in meinem Reklamationsfall, auf eine E-Mail-Frage eine E-Mail-Antwort bekomme und weitere Fragen habe, erwarte ich zwingend, dass "der Mensch" auch telefonisch erreichbar ist. Es gibt nun mal Sachverhalte, die man am Telefon besser besprechen kann.

Gruß
Traubi
.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn man über Geizhals auf K&M geht, dann steht da bei den Produkten, die einen Sonderpreis haben, da wo der Preis steht ganz fett, dass dies ein Sonderpreis ist, den man nur bekommt, wenn man bestellt .
Dann muss man sich halt überlegen ob sich das lohnt.


----------

